# 4x4 truck headers?



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

whats the best pair of shorty headers that arent going to burn a hole in my pocket and that work good?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I purchased a set of Edelbrock Ti Tech coated shorty headers about a year and a half ago for my 85 Chevy, but are not cheap, price was over $500 but I didn't want to waste money on a cheap set and then have to replace.

The Edelbrock shorty's are a direct replacement for the stock manifolds, they have heavy duty flanges, great fit and the truck ran quieter with the headers than with the stock manifolds, Go figure.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are these, ceramic coated: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EDL-65662/ I have the edelbrock shorty ceramic coated on my 2500. Very heavy duty built and did not melt a hole in the wallet. You will want the ceramics due to the painted steel ones will rot in no time flat on a plow truck.

Here is the Summit brand ones also ceramic coated: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-G9014-9/


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks guys my manifolds on my truck a shot with 316xxx miles and they need to get replaced. does any one else have any suggestions?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

DONT BUY CHEEP ! ! ! trust me as a mechanic.


----------



## chp (Oct 22, 2009)

Gibson shorty header are a good choice, exellent fit good durability .Do not by pacer headers, welds interfear with bolts and tubes are to close to spark plugs. You have to run plug wire insulators or risk buring your wires


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

sweetk30;932343 said:


> DONT BUY CHEEP ! ! ! trust me as a mechanic.


100% true!!! Stick with the ones I showed you, or hedman, hooker, dynatech, gibson, borla. Any one of those are very good name brand and will have a good warranty as well. Im sure I missed a couple of course. Just do yourself the favor and get ceramic!!!! I have painted ones on my Blazer and they are flaking off already. I will be getting them ceramic coated come spring. The ones on the truck have seen alot of salt already and still look the same as when they came new out of the box. Do your self a favor and get the Percy's dead soft aluminum gaskets. They are 100x better than the junk paper crap that comes with the headers. And they wont blow out. Also get the stage 8 locking header bolts. Otherwise the bolts will back themselves out and cause a leak. You will be under the hood alot re-torquing them. The stage 8s lock against the header tube and wont come loose. I have them on the truck and blazer. It will cost you a lil extra in the beginning, but you will save alot of hassle and wasted $$$ in the long run!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks alot guys, im trying to stay under 400 buxs all said and done and i deff dont wanna cheap out because this is my daily drive and plow rig and if something breaks then i get fed


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

400 ? 

not good and installed for that. 

if you install your self and get a smokin deal mabye close to that. 

and fyi most headers dont give you new down pipe gaskets. thay are best got at the dealer. 

i have installed gibson before good fit and finish no problems. 

start watchin ebay if you want good and cheep.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

the new boss 92;932183 said:


> whats the best pair of shorty headers that arent going to burn a hole in my pocket and that work good?


Summit racing.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Don't bother with plain steel if you are plowing/salting with the truck. Stick to ceramic or stainless. I picked up a set of stainless steel headers (brand I'd never heard of, OBX or something...) on ebay for around $250. I know they carried them for about the same for your year range. Install them yourself if you can. Fit very well in my truck. 

So far, they are a little discoloured from the heat (blue) but I'm not surprised. Otherwise they are spotless.. but this is their first winter out. I don't think they will be a problem.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*good v8 headers where...*

happy snowyear to ya.here mite be another idea to source to find a good used/new set of exh. headers...mite try www.racingjunk.com there quite a few exh.headers on there for reasonable price n maybe you,ll find 1 local in your area...have good snowyday..


----------

